# Stacking stand completed but backwards....



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so i finally finished my stand but i realized when i put it together that i put the stand backwards.... i planned to have the light posts coming out of the back but i guess they look fine coming out of the front


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

* almost finished, i still have to mount the lower light up top somehow


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good, did you build it or buy it?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i built it


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

how did you do the light posts?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i put half inch i/d square tube on the side of the frames and bent 2 pieces of half in round bar as the supports, i used hose clamps to hold them from slipping through the square tube, i was going to use set screws but my tap and die set is at my dads house so i cheated.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice - it has clean lines.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

i wouldnt worry about it to much! if any thing youve got tank protectors now!


----------

